# Batson Brands is now a site sponsor!!



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
Please let us know if there are any questions we can help answer. We are here to help out in any way!!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome. Good to have you as a site sponsor.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Fantastic! Welcome.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

That's great news indeed!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Who are we talking to at Batson?


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Bill and Karry are always fishing so it can't be one of them.LOL


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome and thank you! I really do love the old RX8 XP842 & XP843. Haven't used an Immortal blank yet!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

colbyntx said:


> Welcome and thank you! I really do love the old RX8 XP842 & XP843. Haven't used an Immortal blank yet!


^^^^^^This^^^^^^
I'm also a big fan of the xsw72ML! Killer blank for trout and reds. It'll handle anything from a 1/4oz jig all the way to a big top water plug.

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi everyone! We are a mixture of different people here at Batson talking on here. Sometimes it will be Bill, sometimes it will be Karry. Know 100% who ever is talking on the forums, you get factual information straight from the source!! 

The RX8 and RX8+ were amazing rod blanks!! But these new ones take the cake. Here is the order as we sit it in the lineup:

Eternity2
RX8+
Immortal/RX8 ( The immortal is a bit lighter, but the strength is through the roof! )
Revelation
RX7
RX6
RX4
Eglass
SolidGlass


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, are you Bill or Karry or someone else ?


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Are y'all catching up on eva split grips yet? I ordered some from acid rod and it's taking forever. I'm talking about the ones with the composit trim on the ends. Waiting on a rod blank also


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

spook jr said:


> Are y'all catching up on eva split grips yet? I ordered some from acid rod and it's taking forever. I'm talking about the ones with the composit trim on the ends. Waiting on a rod blank also


Not sure what blank you want but I have plenty of the Eva and composite cork grips in stock.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok I have a complaint about the Alps reel seats, in particular the Textouch. With Shimano reels the reel seat is to large for it to clamp down on the reel foot tight. Are there any changes being made for this?

Is the MVT the same?

*I know all you have to do is wrap some tape around the Reel feet... but that's unacceptable for a new rod.


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

spook jr said:


> Are y'all catching up on eva split grips yet? I ordered some from acid rod and it's taking forever. I'm talking about the ones with the composit trim on the ends. Waiting on a rod blank also


Yes.. I wasn't aware of any issues with the supply chain? We have plenty of product in stock. Where are you located??



Swampland said:


> Not sure what blank you want but I have plenty of the Eva and composite cork grips in stock.


Yes you can buy from Swampland!



cfulbright said:


> Ok I have a complaint about the Alps reel seats, in particular the Textouch. With Shimano reels the reel seat is to large for it to clamp down on the reel foot tight. Are there any changes being made for this?
> 
> Is the MVT the same?
> 
> *I know all you have to do is wrap some tape around the Reel feet... but that's unacceptable for a new rod.


Thank you for the concern. What Shimano reel do you have that doesnt fit? We have a plethora of reels "see pic" and have nearly every manufacturer. Due to having almost every reel that is mad, our products is test fitted before we even go to production. 
Thus so far we haven't had anyone say that they reel seat is too large for it to clamp down. We do however know that Shimano includes a shim with their reels, but still again to date haven't heard any complaint about the Textouch or the MVT. But one thing I can say is this. The MVT is much stiffer in the material due to being all carbon fiber.

Might want to call in and talk to our customer service department to help resolve this.

Thanks


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Shimano
2009 Chronarch D7
2014 Metanium hg
are the two I have tried. 

There is a thread on here and everyone was having the same issues with Shimano reels when used with the textouch.


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Can you send me the thread that people are having problems with Shimano reels?? We have a ton of them and haven't had an issue, but if people are having an issue, we want to know.

Also contact us privately through a PM there are a ton of questions we need to ask. 

Thanks bud.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm waiting on the replacement of the old XSB 822.5 can't remember the new number. Lance you told me you were out of the black eva with composite trim? The model is HESRG4.0EVACC-350 and the butt is the HESGFB1.5EVACC-350


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I was going to order the grips from lance. He said he was out so I ordered from acid rod and the lady told me they were back ordered?


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

No. I have them in stock. Came in about two weeks ago. Have the main grip and butt piece. Don't have the foregrips though.

Give me a call tomorrow. I can ship them out right away.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I may have misunderstood you and thought you asked about the cork with composite ends. Those I don't have at the moment.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh ok. I'll give you a call


----------



## Bill Batson (Dec 3, 2007)

The Batson Brands have been around the rod building industry for a long time..We hired an in house marketing department (Ryan McIntosh & James Taylor) to help educate and answer questions to the rod building community>> Karry Batson and I stay extremly busy and can answer questions sometimes. Best to E-Mail us directly if you need us to answer in a more timely manner as we cant monitor all the boards we sponsor all the time. We also have many great distributors that can answer questions. 
Thank you all for the support. 
Take care...
Bill Batson
CEO
Batson Enterprises
Rainshadow/Forecast/ALP/NFC
877-875-2381
www.batsonenterprises.com
[email protected]


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Was hoping for a super bowl sale on yer new blanks. Does anyone even have the Immortal blanks in stock?


----------



## Bill Batson (Dec 3, 2007)

Most Rainshadow Immortal blanks are back in stock... very popular items so get them while you can..


----------

